
Typical website in 2018 - pmlnr
https://www.reddit.com/r/web_design/comments/9pmqxb/typical_website_in_2018/
======
jchw
I think we need to remove notifications from web browsers except for PWAs. I
don't want to be notified about hot new deals or some random news site just
because I was passing by, I'm guessing basically nobody does

~~~
petepete
As usual, the second marketing get their grubby mits on a piece of technology
it gets abused.

How long did it take for pop up blocking to kill of pop up ads? And now we
have _exactly_ the same thing going on inside the page where it's much more
difficult to block.

~~~
sebazzz
Why is it more difficult to block? You need to give permissions first, at
least on desktop.

~~~
petepete
I mean the 'things' that appear on web pages, the prompts to sign up for
newsletters, accept cookies, create accounts, install apps. They are difficult
to block because they're part of the document (rather than a new pop up
window) and can be implemented a million and one ways.

------
aequitas
It is unreal how fast that privacy settings dialog disappears after clicking
the acknowledge button. Normally these need a good half minute to infinity to
stop blocking half you view.

~~~
Doxin
The weirdest thing to me is that some sites present you with a spinner for
_minutes_ when you click accept. Who thought of that? why is it taking so
long? what is it even doing?

------
amaccuish
They missed the "read this article even better in our app", but otherwise spot
on

------
raphlinus
It's missing the Net Promoter Score survey. Other than that, pretty spot on.

